# looking to buy a ride in snowblower



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

All can find is one from holder. I got a big complexe!! I need a close in cab with heat.Now I have 6 guys with snowblowers for a good 8 hours. On a 2-4 in snow storm. I would like something new.


----------



## Bmsnow (Nov 29, 2008)

*try these*

the new holland is what some guys around here are using for bigger stuff it suposed to 1lb. per squar foot heaveir.

http://www.newholland.com/h4/products/products_series_detail.asp?

Reg=NA&RL=ENNA&NavID=000001277003&series=4882711
Or the trackless mt

http://www.tracklessvehicles.com/

or i just found this one and it blows all these out of the water w/ 130 horses ohmy what i heard these "could "cost 150 thou im not sure i havent talked to anyone about it

http://www.grouperpmtech.com/Cameleon_utility_vehicle_home.html


----------



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

Buy a Skid with a blower attachment.

The trackless are great machines but expensive and it will be easier to find work for the Skid the Summer months


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

AA+ Landscaping;750262 said:


> All can find is one from holder. I got a big complexe!! I need a close in cab with heat.Now I have 6 guys with snowblowers for a good 8 hours. On a 2-4 in snow storm. I would like something new.


Look at a Stiner. A town near me has a couple for thier sidewalks. I watched it while waitting for a light, went a lot faster than pushing a blower.


----------



## amars415 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a walker mower with a blower attachment on it, does a great job and is fast, but a little bit on the wimpy side for commercial, I beefed mine up quite a bit. Cab isn't that great on it. I also have a Steiner, awesome machine, lots of power, down pressure, maneuverable, and comfortable. I did demo a new toro groundsmaster with the snow kit and tracks on it the other day. That was very impressive as well. I don't know what you do during the summer time but all three of those machines work well all year round. I think the steiner is the most versatile of all of them. Hope that helps.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Toolcat?


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

John Deere 2305 with curtis cab, and front mount blower, would be a cost effective piece of equipment for doing sidewalks.JMO

Sorry couldn't find a pic with the blower, and this pic is a sims cab.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How about a little more info on what you are trying to do? 

Narrow sidewalks? Wide open areas? Driveways? 

Might weed out some of the options this way.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

I got this condominium with about 50 driveways. Some are big some are small. Walkways all over the place! The place is very high end! NO plows on any driveways. NO plies of snow in yards.I would like to put one guy in a ride snowblower for the whole storm. Also 1-2 with small blowers. They must see something going from when the storm starts to when it ends. The 45in. snowblower I have can do most of it. So it would should be a midsize.LIke the small holder.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bobcat has a couple smaller skid steers too, might be able to do the walks and drives. Not sure how tight of an area you're trying get into, but these would work, or the Toolcat. Or the Holder.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

There are lots of nice tools you can use, and I think most have been mentioned allready above. I'm curious why your getting this place mid winter, and if your sure your going to get it again next winter. The options mentioned above range from $10k-40k FYI.

Something like an S100 or a toolcat would be high on my list. With both a blower and a broom. Blow the driveways, and broom the walks.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;751073 said:


> Bobcat has a couple smaller skid steers too, might be able to do the walks and drives. Not sure how tight of an area you're trying get into, but these would work, or the Toolcat. Or the Holder.


Bobcat 463 with SB150 blower

3000 lbs
22.5hp kubota
$30,000
carry on board SRW pick-up
since '94 with a bucket
since '03 with a blower
current team has been at it for 5 seasons

Bobcat _can_ take the place of 5 operators in the right place
it works
in the right operators hands


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

things are good this year they resign for two more years!! Also got 2 more from them.For next year.


----------



## pconley (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to Grasshopper.com and take a look. They offer cabs & heaters with liquid cooled models, 48" & 60" single stage snow throwers.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats awesome! Hope you make some good bank on it!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

Greetings,

You should look seriously at the "Kubota Power Krawler" with the narrow cab; model M8540, it is an orchard model with rubber tracks low, ground pressure, factory cab, air, heat, filtration, full line of useable implements; a flail mower will work effortlessly with this size tractor and leave no clippings to pick up.

The Pronovost PXPL-50-75 snow blower would be money welll spent as it has a dragging rubber blade to scrape the areas down to pavement/bare walks and can remove any and all snow with ease-it will allow you to drag all the snow to one location and then blow it away and out of the way and your clients will be very happy as they will have no mess to look at and with a quick hitch system you can attach a small sander to the front with a quick hitch adapter plate with a buckeye tractor front pto adapter system which would allow you to mount the flail mower up front too.

www.Kubota.com M series tractors

Power Krawler narrow tractors M8540 model

one tractor, many uses, very low ground pressure due to large track surface area, no ruts
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.Pronovost.net

They have a great video describing the PXPL blowers and it shows their complete versatility.

It is a blower that is built for heavy winter use in canadian winters; they also have a big dealer network here in the states as well.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.buckeyetractor.com

lots of attachments and options for specialty tractors
Ohio firm

leon


----------



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

Here's my snowblower, we clear a total of about 4 km worth of sidewalks.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Krimick77;752820 said:


> Here's my snowblower, we clear a total of about 4 km worth of sidewalks.
> 
> View attachment 53612


loong time no hear

how is the little baby bobby!!


----------



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

It's been pretty good. If it's less than 3" we usually still use the toro blowers and shovels but I've been amazed at how well it handles the deep snow. It'll go through 12" of snow as quick as a toro through 2". It's greatly reduced my labour time during major snow events.


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

I do 5' sidewalks, comm., with a s815 bobcat 6' blower, plus bike paths6-8', hard deep drives, removal with snow bucket, dirt work, brush work, construction work, hoe work, get the idea.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Krimick77;752820 said:


> Here's my snowblower, we clear a total of about 4 km worth of sidewalks.
> 
> View attachment 53612


The 463 or a 553 would be perfect. You would definately find things to do with it in the summer. Making the investment even more worth it. You can run a blower and you could also have the bucket with a urathane edge. Could probably put a poly edge on a back blade to do the driveways. They are probably worried about scratching the driveways? Urathane would be the way to go in my book.


----------

